# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  CTC SLA Riverside 3d Printer Review

## dunginhawk

Just wanted to post my review of this printer for all to watch... there is good and bad here for sure.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPYE...ature=youtu.be

----------


## curious aardvark

that is one seriously TIDY workshop !

----------


## dunginhawk

> that is one seriously TIDY workshop !


I actually just finished moving it all around and cleaning it top to bottom..it wont likely stay that way  :Smile:

----------


## EagleSeven

We really enjoyed the video, very informative.

I can see how that type printer would be good for printing small detailed objects,
for something like N & HO-gauge Train-layout figures.

----------


## dunginhawk

> We really enjoyed the video, very informative.
> 
> I can see how that type printer would be good for printing small detailed objects,
> for something like N & HO-gauge Train-layout figures.


Glad you like it... I bought it as an entry in to resin printing to test it out.  ended up getting about half my money refunded (i demanded it) for the broken LCD and the fact that I think it was used... SO i have much less of an investment now as well.
I have another resin printing coming in the mail tomorrow, so we will see how that works.

reminds me, i need to do some reviews.
Flashforge Creator Pro
Geckotek  Build Plates
Taz 5

----------


## Cibersocrates

Hello, thanks for the video! I am interested in buying the same machine CTC here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-SLA-precision-3d-printer-laser-3d-printer-the-photosensitive-resin-printers-/351575297157?hash=item51db854c85:g:5~QAAOSwhcJWQbF  p 
I would like to know  if the seller is the same as yours in order to avoid it!
Kind Regards,
Luis

----------


## Tesla

So what are peoples thought about this printer, i mean for $880 its not bad at all but then again so many issues with basic things like software, the top lid and no support.

----------


## dunginhawk

I havent used it in months. but then again i havent used my resin printers in months either.  
For the money i think its fairly good, you just have to assume ZERO level of support.
The quality is a TON better than FDM printers, but not quite the same as my Muve3d DLP printer.

----------


## Tesla

I heard that they remade this with there own software now.

----------


## dunginhawk

Ok... so i just busted this thing out again after a long break.. It is really incredible how well it works.... Im printing an entire chess set , 32 pieces in 4 total prints.  QUality is pretty amazing (when you swap the stock vat for a PDMS layer vat)
Ill post some pics when im done with this board.  :Smile:

----------


## dunginhawk

So as promised... pictures of the chess pieces printed out... They turned out better than ever... I think it has to do with using the good PDMS vat vs the FEP fat... quality is really really good.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## curious aardvark

they look like wax. 

just how many printers do you have now ?

----------


## dunginhawk

its just makerjuice SF  :Smile: 
came out great 
I actually just sold one of my printers, I am down to 2. my gmax and this ctc

----------


## curious aardvark

that finish is really smooth. So - on average - how long would one chess piece take to print ?

----------


## dunginhawk

One chess piece of this size/ about an hour... 8 on the plate at once, about 6-8 hours... the more you put on the faster, because the peel move is the time killer most times.
I may buy a form 2 soon.. I just want the ease of use, perform software for supports (i hate using meshmixer).

----------

